

Ask HN: Building MVP - User Registration/Management - zagor

Hi,<p>I am building a web application using Twitter Bootstrap, with PHP and Javascript to do the back-end. I am relatively new to programming.<p>I am trying to integrate some kind of user management script (registration, log-in/out, etc.) into the site, or to code my own. I have seen some suggestions of tutorials (like http://buildinternet.com/2009/12/creating-your-first-php-application-part-1/), however, they all have limitations (e.g. this one does nothing about form validation, etc.).<p>I would like to learn (ideally in one guide) to create my own script. However, building this element of the application is necessary but does not need to anything more than workable.<p>Are there are any pre-made solutions that are easy to integrate with Twitter Bootstrap, that don't have significant bugs (I've bought one script already, which contains at least one infinite loop when a user requests a forgotten password)?<p>Any advice is greatly, greatly appreciated.
======
SABmore
You may want to look to leverage a PHP framework (i.e. CodeIgniter, Yii, Zend,
etc.) to help facilitate some of the heavier lifting for you. I prefer
CodeIgniter, and have had good luck using ion auth
(<https://github.com/benedmunds/CodeIgniter-Ion-Auth>) for user management.

~~~
zagor
Thanks SABmore. I have looked at CodeIgniter before, but my web application is
very simple (in terms of the code I am deploying). I'm a bit reluctant to
choose a framework just for a log-in script but will look at Ion Auth.

Am I right in thinking that (a) there is no good, working, error-free way
script/method of doing user management or (b) a tutorial or guide that
explains building something fully fledged - with things like proper security
and validation, etc.

There are many tutorials out there, but reading nearly every guide's comments
reveals bugs, or things left out.

